# Location of iPhone backup made by iTunes?



## DaliaJo (Nov 27, 2012)

HELLOOOOOOOO
Does anyone know where I can find the backup file of my phone that was made when syncing with iTunes? I cant seem to find it. I need the location of the file for a Windows 7 computer...but any info such as a file name or extension would help! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## VimmRa (Nov 30, 2012)

C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer\MobileSync\


----------

